# Externe Festplatte über 30 GB bootfähig machen



## Chamy (25. Juni 2013)

*Externe Festplatte über 30 GB bootfähig machen*

Hallo ich habe eine Frage: 

Wie bekomme ich über CMD eine externe Platte über 30 GB bootfähig. Sprich damit ich Windows 7/8 von ihr installieren kann. 

CMD > diskpart > list disk usw... klappt ja nur bei einem Stick.

Vielen Dank


----------



## krolf (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Guck dir bitte mal das an. ( ist für Windows 7 ) , Hat bei mir immer wunrderbar Funktioniert 

Diskpart -> list disk etc. Funktioniert bei allen Datenträgern und nicht nur bei USB Sticks.

Windows Vista, Windows 7 USB Boot Stick für Installation vom USB Stick erstellen | Das nie endende Chaos!

Gruß


----------

